# Please - anyone have any extra raw cow milk around Austin TX?



## Dorothy (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post but have a gigantic favor to ask.
I just lost my raw milk source and I need raw milk desperately for family members that are fighting cancer. The quark I make from raw milk is a miracle and I need some more milk as soon as I can find some. 

Even if you are just a private homesteader anywhere near me maybe we can figure out a way to be of assistance to one another. Maybe I can help you in exchange. I of course would more than gladly pay you for the milk but if you aren't allowed to take money I could help you in countless ways. Maybe my assistance would be more useful anyway as I know some stuff and can work hard for you for the milk. 

If you know anyone within the area that might help me or a large farm that I can drive to that has healthy fed cows that will sell their milk raw I would be so very grateful. Btw, I live in the Southwest corner of Austin (Oak Hill if you know Austin). 

Time is of the essence since missing doses could be the difference between life and death for my dog who is the sickest of the family right now. She won't last long without the quark. Mom will survive longer but my beloved doggie really needs your help.

Thank you in advance,
Dorothy


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Dorothy, I live in NW Austin. I've actually been on the lookout for a small farm with raw cow milk to exchange some raw goat milk with for the cream! So far no luck.

BUT, have you tried Stryk Dairy? They are a Grade A Raw for Retail cow dairy an hour southeast of town. I don't know if you are aware of the regulations, but that means that you have to purchase the milk from the farm. But there are groups that get together and have people buy all the milk for an area of Austin and bring it back for you to pick up in your neighborhood. The dairy doesn't have anything to do with this (and probably has to pretend that this doesn't happen for legal reasons) and I'm not entirely sure how you find out about one of these groups but perhaps a post on craigslist would help you.

http://www.texascheese.com/index.htm

I've made quark with our raw goat milk as well. PM me if you are interested in goat milk.

EDIT: I found another one that I haven't heard of, it's in Georgetown:

http://www.dyerdairy.com/index.html


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm sending an email address in your PMs.


----------

